# Tropical Cyclone Hamish



## DanTheMan (Mar 6, 2009)

I know many of you will disagree with me, but this is a beautiful sight, mother nature at its best!






Hopefully all our Cairns/FNQ members stay safe (and other non-members aswell obviously)
I'm hoping it comes down here!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 6, 2009)

hope it travels further down the coast line


----------



## Manaconda (Mar 6, 2009)

If this thing hits us over the weekend in Cairns, we are going extreme tyre tubing down the river


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Would be great wouldn't it RBB!
Havn't had one in so long down here I think it's our turn.



Manaconda said:


> If this thing hits us over the weekend in Cairns, we are going extreme tyre tubing down the river


Well they're forecasting for it to hit you tomorrow around 1pm, lucky bugger!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 6, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Would be great wouldn't it!
> Havn't had one in so long down here I think it's our turn.


 AGREE Dan ..it would be good ....and no we are not being sadistic but a good storm cleans out the creeks and rivers etc ...and we need a good flush out down here


----------



## Manaconda (Mar 6, 2009)

yep, should be a ripper 

Where u from in NZ Dan?
Havent ever had a cyclone in my 22 years there in Auckland & Nelson


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Manaconda said:


> yep, should be a ripper
> 
> Where u from in NZ Dan?
> Havent ever had a cyclone in my 22 years there in Auckland & Nelson


 
All over the place really, but most recently, Auckland. Where abouts in Auckland did you live? I was in Browns Bay on the North Shore.

I never saw one there either (obviously, I was only there 17 years:lol but my parents were lucky enough to go through Cyclone... Bowler I think it was?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh btw, everyone up north has to get pics for us!


----------



## Sel (Mar 6, 2009)

Weird.. why would u want a cyclone to hit you ??


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, may make the tuesday herp trip a wet on


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 6, 2009)

And I was planning a good yard cleanup on the weekend,


----------



## euphorion (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW. thats impressive! thanks for sharing


----------



## rockman (Mar 6, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Weird.. why would u want a cyclone to hit you ??



It brings on alot work , during these hard finicial times .


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.swellnet.com.au/dispatch.php?dispatch=Welcome_TC_Hamish_060309.php

Purely for selfish reasons, and I hope the people up north get through ok, but...... it'd be a good start to winter like 2001. Feel bad saying that...


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for that Earthling, but its been updated again, looks like its following the down the coast!

Here's the link for any one interested
http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ65002.shtml


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 7, 2009)

My first proper cyclone since I moved here!

I'm really really excited, it's fantastic. 

I'd say it'll hit down near Mackay though...


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

It's going to come closer, but he's getting worse! Currently a cat 3, they're now predicting it will reach cat 4.
If it doesn't come any closer than Gladstone like they think it might, I'm going for a drive. I reckon its going to make it's way down here though


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Mar 7, 2009)

wow, wish i were there to see this one hit...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaa hoooo I hope it travels that bit further down Dan looks like an interesting week ahead .he is a BIG BOY


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

Hervey Bay is only a hop skip and a jump away ...2 n a bit hrs away ....might go n pack up my plastic chairs n put em in the shed ...and get my washing done early  ...the thing is its as still as, here at the moment ..


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 7, 2009)

We might actually get some rain if he keeps comming down wow rain! Might have to go 4 a drive up the coast too i think


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know why so many people are getting excited about a bloody cyclone? You must be a bunch of sadistic morons. A cyclone causes nothing but destruction and runs the livelihoods of many many Australians. And this one (which looks like it may just beat Larry for the worst one) is heading toward more communities than Larry touched. I went through Larry and it was not a nice thing.

Sure, mother nature is beautiful, but when she is destroying everything it is quite ugly.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

each to their own FNQ ....yes we know that they can be very destructive,and at times cause life loss ..but so does years of drought,something you up far north dont seem to have to worry about ...have to take the good with the bad at times and this is one of them ....come on hamish is all I can say ..


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 7, 2009)

I have to agree with you FNQ_Snake, they loose their novelty pretty quickly once you have been through a couple, (especially when you have young children)


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

FNQ_Snake said:


> I don't know why so many people are getting excited about a bloody cyclone? You must be a bunch of sadistic morons. A cyclone causes nothing but destruction and runs the livelihoods of many many Australians. And this one (which looks like it may just beat Larry for the worst one) is heading toward more communities than Larry touched. I went through Larry and it was not a nice thing.
> 
> Sure, mother nature is beautiful, but when she is destroying everything it is quite ugly.



We don't want it to destroy everything as well as life's obviously, just a bit of strong wind and some rain. If it stays as a cat 4 or whatever, we don't want it to hit any land at all.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

With every update, the forecast path for this monster is getting closer and closer to us!
I reckon we'll be feeling quite a bit by 10th/11th


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 7, 2009)

My yard is flooded


----------



## LauraM (Mar 7, 2009)

Gahh! my mums up there when we were on the phone she forgot to mention there was a cyclone right outside were she was holidaying.. nice one mum.


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 7, 2009)

any updates on the cyclone ?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

i wouldn't rely on the predicted tracking maps. cyclones can change directions with in hours.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

we can only hope whitey that Hamish comes ............I want him more then "
santa"....


----------



## kandi (Mar 7, 2009)

cyclones are destructive in many ways those who wish for Hamish your off your head try thinking of the harm they cause and the people who are still recovering , there are people in Innisfail still recovering form Larry there is no quick fix. if anything wish for rain not Hamish.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

How long do you think us QLDers down further have been WISHING FOR RAIN?mmmmmm try years ..as said before yes understand that the brunt can and does cause damage but the rain that could come from Hamish will be a much needed want and so alot of us do hope we get it ....you chose to live in a well known cyclone area yet ,alot of you get on the huff n puff if a cyclone forms ...I dont wish you any harm in no way but reality check FNQ is a great place to cop good cyclones always has been not just something new ..you do your best to be prepared and wait it out ...if you dont want to be in an area of cyclone habitat then I suggest you move ... sometimes you just gotta cop some bad to get a lot of good .


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> we can only hope whitey that Hamish comes ............I want him more then "
> santa"....



if it dosn't im sure there would be plenty of volunteers that would come around and destroy your house and possessions for free. but for killing life you would probably have to borrow an arsonists from down south to kill you, your family, your friends and your pets.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> How long do you think us QLDers down further have been WISHING FOR RAIN?mmmmmm try years ..as said before yes understand that the brunt can and does cause damage but the rain that could come from Hamish will be a much needed want and so alot of us do hope we get it ....you chose to live in a well known cyclone area yet ,alot of you get on the huff n puff if a cyclone forms ...I dont wish you any harm in no way but reality check FNQ is a great place to cop good cyclones always has been not just something new ..you do your best to be prepared and wait it out ...if you dont want to be in an area of cyclone habitat then I suggest you move ... sometimes you just gotta cop some bad to get a lot of good .



cyclones don't carry much rain. not enough to give you what is needed anyway.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

the rain depression does .....you guys up north cop the main wind destruction and we get the good rain ....


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

your not going to get any where near the mass amount of rain needed. There's barley any moderate falls.


----------



## kandi (Mar 7, 2009)

I live here because i choose to live here and as a matter of factly i would not choose to live elsewhere BUT i am not such person to wish to have a cyclone what i do is to prepare for one instead. Like most people where they live they live to there conditions and make the best of it. i would never wish any place to have droughts, cyclones or fires but this nature at its best or worst. I live with it But to wish for it is another thing.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

all I know is the wind has been picking up all afternoon hopefully it will hit us south east qlders with rain ...and you guys way up north relax its passed you lot..whitey is still under threat though..Cyclone Warning between Innisfail and Lucinda has been CANCELLED.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> all I know is the wind has been picking up all afternoon hopefully it will hit us south east qlders with rain ...and you guys way up north relax its passed you lot..whitey is still under threat though..Cyclone Warning between Innisfail and Lucinda has been CANCELLED.



no one is safe at the moment, just because a warning advice has been cancelled it dosn't mean that they are safe from hamish. It could change direction with in the next 24 hrs and head anywhere. lets just hope the guys predicting its future path are on the ball.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

well what are you getting at the moment whitey?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well what are you getting at the moment whitey?



wind direction- south
wind speeds- 22 km/h
rainfall since 9am- 0.2 mm


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

mackay is getting a decent fall, 147.8 mm since 9am.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 7, 2009)

Every update shows the changes it is making to the "predicted course" it would be nice if it heads down south, and turns into a rain depression and gives you a good soak, But with a name like "Hamish" I would be expecting a "drunken scotsman type asskicking" somewhere on the map....


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Every one chill out, no one is wishing mass destruction and death upon every one. 

Hamish is now a Cat. 4, here's the latest, as said, they have a mind of their own and it can change at any time.

And as to cyclones not bringing much rain? Read up on the gold coast cyclone in 1954, dropped 900mm of rain in 24 hours, a cyclone earlier this season dropped 400mm, I think it was in Weipa? I would call that a lot of rain for 1 night.







And here's a few pics of him


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> And as to cyclones not bringing much rain? Read up on the gold coast cyclone in 1954, dropped 900mm of rain in 24 hours, a cyclone earlier this season dropped 400mm, I think it was in Weipa? I would call that a lot of rain for 1 night.



cyclones bring rain but not massive amounts that is needed down south. the average cyclone drops about a couple hundred mils and thats only with in the area it hits. the gold coast one sounded like a freak and that was well over 50 years ago.

the only cyclone I could find that last hit near weipa was cyclone monica in 2006 and she dropped over 400 mils above cooktown but that was a total for the weeks rainfall.

you dont need a cyclone to get alot of rain, I dont know the exact amount now but nth qld has had nearly 2000 mils in the last 2 months.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

well wind is picking up really well here now ...so fingers crossed that rain comes our way .. I am actually hoping for some localised flooding as most people in our small town hope so too...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 7, 2009)

what town are talking about redbelly?


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 7, 2009)

Well im gonna get belted by it probably around midnight out here on my little rock.

spent all day yesterday tieing stuff down.

its gonna be interesting


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

donkey my cousins are stuck there ,there doing construction work and cant get off the island ...fingers crossed hope you arent to smashed up ...my cousins arent use to severe weather they are from western sydney ...storms yes ///cyclones no ...well if you do get to meet them their names are Shane and Gavin Lee ...


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 7, 2009)

What do they do for work, im guessing they are working on the new yaught club.

im mainly pi$$ed off cause i had a 5 hour tattoo appointment tomoz and all the boats have been cancelled.

but on the bright side it might bring some decent swell with it so might get a few days of surfing in.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

they do roofing not sure what else ,but spoke to mum earlier and she told me they were there ...no doubt getting drunk at one of the bars ...


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 7, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> they do roofing not sure what else ,but spoke to mum earlier and she told me they were there ...no doubt getting drunk at one of the bars ...


 
I know i am :lol: bring on the cyclone partys :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Well good luck for tonight donkey!
Don't let a little cyclone get in the way of a good night at the pub


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Another pic of this beaut


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

he is massive...and still heading south picked up a bit of speed just read the 5pm report ..I appologise to anyone that I offended ...I dont wish for destruction but you have to admit in a scary way this is impressive ,,,


----------



## kandi (Mar 7, 2009)

Nobody wishes for destruction and the aireal pics are difinately impressive who needs gov.bom when we have DanTheMan


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Mar 7, 2009)

[Sure, mother nature is beautiful, but when she is destroying everything it is quite ugly.[/quote]


um, may destroy lots., but brings through a new run of life, thats were the ugly turns nice... and the life cycle of the wild needs destruction to clear and create.... cyclones are needed as much as fires.... yeah lotsa lives can be lost.... sad yes..... fact of life.... it's a lil concerning that it's nearly over a cat 3... as anything below is nothing to be worried about... it's the CAT3 and over that people really need to be concerned about.....


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 7, 2009)

A mates father lives at Pt H'Brook and we had a laugh on the phone this afternoon. Dumped a bit of rain early and a bit blowy, but he reckons that this one has little sting in it and it'll blow off. 
He reckons it's a bit of a dramatic **** by the media and the touros?!


----------



## kandi (Mar 7, 2009)

Port Hinchinbrook is not on Cyclone warning that is i why it has no sting.


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 7, 2009)

kandi said:


> Port Hinchinbrook is not on Cyclone warning that is i why it has no sting.


Can't argue with that logic champ.


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 7, 2009)

Im in Mackay and absoloutely *******ing. Any advice on what to do with a room full of reptiles?


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 7, 2009)

The news this morning said the effects of Hamish may even be felt in Vic, in the form of rain. Please, please, please!!!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 7, 2009)

Ally, try these links for general preparation:

http://www.emergency.qld.gov.au/emq/css/pdf/English_Cyclone Book_11oct07.pdf

http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/cyclone/about/tc-checklist.shtml

As for the room, make sure that everything is turned off and if it's ground level on a highset that power leads etc are off the floor, fill water bowls in cages, if theres windows then tape them up as you would in the other rooms, maybe consider packing the snakes in pillow cases inside a click clack where possible if you think you'll be evacuated and want to take them with you.

Funny how differently you view these things over time. When I was a kid in Darwin we'd think it was the best thing ever and plan parties at the evacuation centre :shock:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Mar 7, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> How long do you think us QLDers down further have been WISHING FOR RAIN?mmmmmm try years ..as said before yes understand that the brunt can and does cause damage but the rain that could come from Hamish will be a much needed want and so alot of us do hope we get it ....you chose to live in a well known cyclone area yet ,alot of you get on the huff n puff if a cyclone forms ...I dont wish you any harm in no way but reality check FNQ is a great place to cop good cyclones always has been not just something new ..you do your best to be prepared and wait it out ...if you dont want to be in an area of cyclone habitat then I suggest you move ... sometimes you just gotta cop some bad to get a lot of good .



Not really sure what your point is mate. No where in my statement did I say I don't like living here. I merely stated that a cyclone is nothing to be joked about. Damn, talk about going off on the wrong track.

As for your drought dramas, these are also terrible. I lived in central Vic for 17 years and will be returning there shortly, so please don't treat me like a naive child.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I understand where you're coming from FNQ, I certainly would never wish for a cyclone this bad to hit any where, I was excited earlier thinking that it would hit land at a cat 2, maybe 3. Im hoping that when it hits land, it has lost alot of its power, but unfortunatley, I think Hamish might hit Cat. 5. We certainly dont want this! 

Good luck for everyone up north over the next few days, lets see what it does down in SE Qld, havnt had one here in a looooong time.

Will chuck some more pics up in a sec for any one interested.


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 7, 2009)

rockman said:


> It brings on alot work , during these hard finicial times .


 
Rockman your just one sick puppy. Did you say the same thing with the vic bushfires?
Yep i live in mackay, and by choice, and with the knowledge of been possibly hit by a cyclone. You obviously havnt lived or gone thru a natural disaster, to see the devestation and destruction caused by these natural phenomonoms.
You are probably one of the scabs that go into areas that have been destroyed by a natural disaster and do some dodgy work and rip the vulnerable off.

Hey Alley hang in there you know you can ring anytime...AND MAKE SURE YOU DO


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

FNQ_Snake said:


> I don't know why so many people are getting excited about a bloody cyclone? You must be a bunch of sadistic morons. A cyclone causes nothing but destruction and runs the livelihoods of many many Australians. And this one (which looks like it may just beat Larry for the worst one) is heading toward more communities than Larry touched. I went through Larry and it was not a nice thing.
> 
> Sure, mother nature is beautiful, but when she is destroying everything it is quite ugly.


 I believe FNQ all was well on this thread UNTILL you called us names your hostile approach rubbed up the wrong way ...if you bothered to read from start to finish ..everytime we quoted we hope it moves down south and also said we arent wishing any harm on anybody not once did we name call or anything so maybe its you that is in need to say sorry for your name calling mmmmmmmm...anyone in that mack area hope you all get through it safe tonight ,with minute damage to property ,but as i said before I hope he still comes like some of us on here ..we want the rain ..and if it means a bit of sacrifice so that VIC gets a good soak then I am all for it even more .


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats the one redbelly, the best case scenario would be for it to keep going sth and turn into a rain depresion and give all the southern staes the water they need, fingers crossed


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 7, 2009)

hey ally you can put them all in pillow cases, as kerston says, and then put them in the bath tub with a mattress on the bottom and one on top for a bit of protection.
Hang in there tho you will be allright


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Dave 
Glad Im not in that purple zone but. Only a couple of streets away. Went past amart and windmill houses, goosepondsa about 3/4 a foot away from there already


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.bom.gov.au/gms/IDE00005.200903071030.shtml


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Uh oh...
Not looking good at all, hate to admit it, but I was right, Cat 5 by the morning...
Look out Mackay & Mayman Is. We are suppose to be getting rain and strong winds here on the Sunshine Coast by tomorrow evening, obviously getting worse as the week goes on.
Here's a few pics and a forecast map .Have to admit, looks amazing!


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 7, 2009)

That second picture looks like an evil eye in the sky !!

My in laws are in Hervey Bay, wonder if it will get down that far.

Facinating.....


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 7, 2009)

What site do you get your updated pictures dan ??


----------



## Kersten (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmmmm, not looking forward to the next few days, hope everyone up there is okay and that it turns tail and heads further out to sea before it gets here.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> That second picture looks like an evil eye in the sky !!
> 
> My in laws are in Hervey Bay, wonder if it will get down that far.
> 
> Facinating.....



I think they will get hit, but not very bad. Hopefully!



Mrs I said:


> What site do you get your updated pictures dan ??



http://163.251.101.53/cgi-bin/main.pl?aust

The 1st one in the top left hand side is the 1st image in my last post, all the other links below are other various satellite images of the cyclone.


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 7, 2009)

ally_pup said:


> Thanks Dave
> Glad Im not in that purple zone but. Only a couple of streets away. Went past amart and windmill houses, goosepondsa about 3/4 a foot away from there already


 yeh i was just looking at the zones and fortunately we are high and dry. I hope you stay cool. Dont know what its like at your place but its blowing its nut off here, cant even have the windows open the rain is blowing straight in. Looks like it could be a long night, and now it looks like i gotta go over to andergrove to pick up jess:shock:


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 7, 2009)

Grandparent s in NT just called all worried with whether I had an alternate place to go to if hit here... I had too calm them down and tell them that if does hit I'll be at work and quite safe seeing it won't get to Gladstone til bout midday monday if it gets here...


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 7, 2009)

Peaved to, got tickets to the Angels tomorrow night:x


----------



## PhilK (Mar 7, 2009)

Manaconda said:


> If this thing hits us over the weekend in Cairns, we are going extreme tyre tubing down the river


Darwin would be pleased


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 7, 2009)

phatt01 said:


> yeh i was just looking at the zones and fortunately we are high and dry. I hope you stay cool. Dont know what its like at your place but its blowing its nut off here, cant even have the windows open the rain is blowing straight in. Looks like it could be a long night, and now it looks like i gotta go over to andergrove to pick up jess:shock:


 

Yeah Im in the process of taping the windows 

Thanks dan now you really have me stressing!! Any other Mackay ppl???


----------



## miley_take (Mar 7, 2009)

TOP PRIORITY
TROPICAL CYCLONE ADVICE NUMBER 17
Issued by the Bureau of Meteorology, Brisbane
Issued at 10:48pm on Saturday the 7th of March 2009

A Cyclone WARNING remains current for coastal and island communities from Ayr to
Gladstone. A Cyclone WATCH remains current for coastal and island communities
from Gladstone to Hervey Bay.

The Cyclone WATCH between Townsville and Ayr has been CANCELLED.

Bt scarier now....


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck to all in the path of this thing. I hope all goes well for everyone................ stay safe guys, thats the most important thing.


----------



## Ishah (Mar 7, 2009)

Bugger! Why does it have to be at its worst when it passes me! Bloody cat 5!? Grrr! Atleast when it hits Mackay, its forecast to only be a cat 4...I hope it tings off out to sea before it gets to me! I dont want to leave all my animals in the house while we duck for cover in a shipping container! Not to mention all my stuff! Argh!

Btw RBB, if you want rain so badly, why not move further north where you get rain! Instead of wishing on cyclones to come to you, why not move to where the cyclones are! If I could afford it, Id move to inland ish central or south east qld in a heartbeat! Where its safe from insane fires and cyclones, yet still gets a bit of rain and I still get to keep any reptile I want on a license really, unlike WA and that who only get a limited variety they are allowed to keep! Only thing I dont like about QLD really (that I can think of right now), is that you cant keep bunnies or ferrets lol but the only reason Id really want bunnies is to breed for snake food lol


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 8, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Bugger! Why does it have to be at its worst when it passes me! Bloody cat 5!? Grrr! Atleast when it hits Mackay, its forecast to only be a cat 4...I hope it tings off out to sea before it gets to me! I dont want to leave all my animals in the house while we duck for cover in a shipping container! Not to mention all my stuff! Argh!
> 
> Btw RBB, if you want rain so badly, why not move further north where you get rain! Instead of wishing on cyclones to come to you, why not move to where the cyclones are! If I could afford it, Id move to inland ish central or south east qld in a heartbeat! Where its safe from insane fires and cyclones, yet still gets a bit of rain and I still get to keep any reptile I want on a license really, unlike WA and that who only get a limited variety they are allowed to keep! Only thing I dont like about QLD really (that I can think of right now), is that you cant keep bunnies or ferrets lol but the only reason Id really want bunnies is to breed for snake food lol


 
If it hits Mackay not when


----------



## Ishah (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol, indeed ally, its just hit cat 5 status, at 295kms an hour :shock: Not happy!:evil: Haha and I thought cyclone season was over! LOL! What a joke! HAHAHA:lol:


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 8, 2009)

ally_pup said:


> If it hits Mackay not when


Your'e right IF it hits mackay


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 8, 2009)

ally_pup said:


> If it hits Mackay not when


Your'e right IF it hits mackay
The weather boys have been right so far with their predicted tracking, and movement of it.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2009)

phatt01 said:


> Your'e right IF it hits mackay
> The weather boys have been right so far with their predicted tracking, and movement of it.


 
Pretty scary as its predicted to pass very close to Gladstone, argh! :shock: If it goes as predicted we will pretty much be in the VERY damaging winds area, if not worse.


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 8, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Pretty scary as its predicted to pass very close to Gladstone, argh! :shock: If it goes as predicted we will pretty much be in the VERY damaging winds area, if not worse.


yeh its just all wait and see for now. I guess no one is safe untill it is on their southern side.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 8, 2009)

Not even then really. All you can do is plan for the worst and hope for the best. 

It's started raining here a bit, no winds or anything yet. Guess we'll be doing the chookless head impression in the morning getting the rats in and the yard finished off.


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 8, 2009)

yeh it hasnt stoped raining here all day. All our normal flood prone roads have been cut for pretty much most of the day. The wind has picked up here, I think when we get up in the morn the wind would of picked up a bit. We have already packed all our personal effects, and now just waiting to see what happens tommorrow and then we will start taping windows etc.
Like you say kerston all we can do is plan for the worst and hope for the best. Just hope the thing does just follow the coast line down and turns into a rain depresion


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2009)

We have had pretty much nothing here.... no wind, no rain, nothing.

To those in the path, GOOD LUCK! Stay safe!

And regardless of the destruction of these things, I'm still awfully excited and intriged by them.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2009)

akarsha said:


> We have had pretty much nothing here.... no wind, no rain, nothing.
> 
> To those in the path, GOOD LUCK! Stay safe!
> 
> And regardless of the destruction of these things, I'm still awfully excited and intriged by them.


 
I don't think you would be very excited if you were now in the path of a Cat 5 cyclone.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ive never been in or near a cat5 cyclone and i DONT want to.I just hope it calms down,and everyone thats up that way,stays safe....


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I don't think you would be very excited if you were now in the path of a Cat 5 cyclone.


 
Actually i would, but I'd probably be s&*^%&%^ myself at the same time. The power of mother nature is absolutely incredible and I'll continue to track these kind of things for the rest of my life.


----------



## miley_take (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, this has been the closest Gladstone's been to a cyclone, let alone the threat of a cat 5 one :shock: I'm the same akarsha, I am fascinated by the weather, yet still very freaked about the posiblity of seeing one of these so soon...


----------



## Ishah (Mar 8, 2009)

Dont worry Emily, its only goin to be a Cat 4 by the time it reaches Gladstone, according to the forecast track, 

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ65002.shtml


----------



## Wild_Storm (Mar 8, 2009)

I experienced 'Larry', and I can understand the feeling of anticipation... The aftermath is still felt by some... However I envy those who are able to track and chase Cyclones and Tornadoes... Mother Nature at her best!! 

The Southern parts of Australia are desperate for rain, and especially Vic! I trust that you are all prepared and that damage will be minimal. My greatest concern would have to be for all those in the small Islands- they do not have the best position, and I do not wish the Cyclone upon them.

The best scenario I could imagine is that it kicks out off the Coast and misses all the little islands (Heron & south) and then slows as it comes in and dumps FEET of rain over the southern areas... Again fingers crossed for Vic- at least things can re-grow after the trauma of the fires.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

its 7.49 and its still as very eary looking ...wind was blowing half the night and now nothing not even a fairy fart ...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

NO ONE wished CAT 5 .....thats just unreal winds over 250km + there is no way he is heading up north ..us southerners seem to be in his war path ...can only hope that ..no deaths occur but the reality is property damages will happen if he comes ashore...take care all and hope to be still standing in the next few days...a cyclone this big even if your 90mins from the coast it means nothing ...


----------



## slim6y (Mar 8, 2009)

Would like to remind all you people that 14 people died during the last cyclone that hit this far south with similar wind speeds.

Also Cyclone Larry crossed as a category 4 cyclone (not 5) and you've seen the damage it caused! So I couldn't even begin to imagine the damage a category 5 cyclone will do.

Even though Cyclone Hamish passed by Cairns, and no reports of damage.... One of my banana trees fell down. And even though it doesn't take much to push them over - this one wasn't ready to go!

This map will continually update as it updates on the BOM site:


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

People between Bundaberg and Tewantin should consider what action they will need
to take if the cyclone threat increases. If you are unsure about the actions to
be taken, information is available from your local government or local State
Emergency Service..........................this one isnt heading back up north its definately a southern one ...Tewantin isnt that far from me nor is Bundy ......


----------



## Earthling (Mar 8, 2009)

Shes a big one alright. Why do we call them shes but we give them male names....? Mmmmmm...

This is what the experts said would happen to Queensland weather with Global Warming. More and bigger and further South Cyclones.
Fellow earthlings this is just a taste of the future.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I'm now officially in the warning zone....
Hamish is an absolute monster!!

Some of the satellites are down and cant get decent pics of him but this will do.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

if he stays on track then anyone from Bundy down will feel wrath of this big fella...thats a fair chunk of APS members...


----------



## slim6y (Mar 8, 2009)

The one thing I loved about Larry:

Was an awesome experience because my roof stayed on - no tree survived on my street, well, one did, it was lucky, it was the one behind my room which is why I slept under the breakfast bar that night on my couch.

The one thing I hated about Larry:

We lost power at 11pm the night before it actually hit. The winds were so high I watched power lines exploding as they got removed from the pylons.

We lost electricity and phone for 4 days - which was remarkably quick considering others lost it for up to a couple of weeks!

I had no internet...

Eeeeeep! How did I survive...

Is that what you're looking forward to?

And Dan, I was in NZ for Cyclone Bola - it was a bit severe yes, but N O T H I N G on Larry (as you'd imagine).

All I can say is Category 5 - Watch OUT!!!

(recall, Larry was a 4!!!)


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

slimey we wont really know untill Monday ..by Tuesday we will know if he stays on this path ....I feel poor Bundy may feel the wrath of him if not Gladdy peeps ...so best to all ...stay as safe as you can be ...


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 8, 2009)

I've only been in Qld for 3 or 4 years now and the only cyclone i can recall in that time was larry but just wondering, how far south can they move? Has brissy ever been hit and i'd have to imagine they would be pretty weak if they did manage to get this far south. And good luck to anyone in this ones path


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

Fraser Island has copped cyclones....so yes it can happen ..mudi this is a big boy and we wont know till early next week the full effects of him ..wind is now picking up at my place


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 8, 2009)

well it looks like mackay is goin to be spared from the wrath of Hamish. Unfortunately it looks like you guys in gladstone thru to bundy could be the unlucky buggers. Take care and prepare for the worst down there.
Mudimans yes Bne has had them the most famous being the '74 floods, and the official cyclone watch area was extended a couple of years ago, which goes down as far south as Byron Bay.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 8, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> I've only been in Qld for 3 or 4 years now and the only cyclone i can recall in that time was larry but just wondering, how far south can they move? Has brissy ever been hit and i'd have to imagine they would be pretty weak if they did manage to get this far south. And good luck to anyone in this ones path



New Zealand copped a cyclone back in the 80s - Cyclone Bola... 

Also Cyclone Giselle sunk the Wahine in the Cook Straight (68 ).

So Cyclones have been hitting as far south as Wellington before hand, therefore all this talk of 'more hitting further south' seems a little bit over the top and predictable behaviour from scientists who have to convey the 'unknown'.

Just to confirm:

"In the early morning of 10 April, two violent storms merged over Wellington, creating a single extratropical cyclone storm that was the worst recorded in New Zealand's history. Cyclone Giselle was heading south after causing much damage in the north of the North Island. It hit Wellington at the same time as another storm which had driven up the West Coast of the South Island from Antarctica.[2] The winds in Wellington were the strongest ever recorded. At one point they reached a speed of 275 km/h and in one Wellington suburb alone ripped off the roofs of 98 houses. Three ambulances and a truck were blown onto their sides when they tried to go into the area to bring out injured people." (April 10 1968 )


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 8, 2009)

slim6y said:


> New Zealand copped a cyclone back in the 80s - Cyclone Bola...
> 
> Also Cyclone Giselle sunk the Wahine in the Cook Straight (68 ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Earthling (Mar 8, 2009)

slim6y said:


> So Cyclones have been hitting as far south as Wellington before hand, therefore all this talk of 'more hitting further south' seems a little bit over the top and predictable behaviour from scientists who have to convey the 'unknown'.


 Only time will tell.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's the latest map


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

mmmm wind is picking up here but it was cool this morning now its getting warm again....


----------



## slim6y (Mar 8, 2009)

Earthling said:


> Only time will tell.....



Exactly what the other scientist say to those who suggest something will happen when really it is 'unknown' 

Well, if since 1968 there's only been two cyclones that far south.... And none since 1988... One would suggest in the past 21 years this comment has not yet come true.... 

Cyclone Wanda hit Brissie (area) in 74, the same year Tracy hit!

Can't tell if any have hit Sydney or further south...

Oh... Just found this:

http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/cyclone/about/cyclones-nsw-impacts.shtml

A quick scan doesn't seem to indicate an increase in frequency by any means.

Some kid has been drawing all over the map of Aussie with a black pen:






Erratic to say the least


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

phatt01 said:


> hey ally you can put them all in pillow cases, as kerston says, and then put them in the bath tub with a mattress on the bottom and one on top for a bit of protection.
> Hang in there tho you will be allright


 
umm , is a better idea to fill your tub with water and all your pots buckets ect as you can loose water and power few anywhere up to a month.... do the said quote but not the bath tub.... fill it with water!!!! put them on the floor and take refuge with them in the bath room as thats the strongest part of anyhouse


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Lol, indeed ally, its just hit cat 5 status, at 295kms an hour :shock: Not happy!:evil: Haha and I thought cyclone season was over! LOL! What a joke! HAHAHA:lol:


 

nope, not till the end of march/ mid may can you relax about cyclone treats.... another that gets me is that the southerners all go on how we huff and puff about a cyclone forming and that we choose to live there...... well the south east corner gets damaging storms "every" year.... around sydney can get the same as well as big fires and vic just get big fires from time to time.... we live in australia and we all cop weather extremes... no matter where we go!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Not looking good, looks as though it's be becoming an Annular Cyclone (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annular_hurricane)


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 8, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> http://www.swellnet.com.au/dispatch.php?dispatch=Welcome_TC_Hamish_060309.php
> 
> Purely for selfish reasons, and I hope the people up north get through ok, but...... it'd be a good start to winter like 2001. Feel bad saying that...


 


what happened in 2001?


Will


----------



## kandi (Mar 8, 2009)

very well said shnakeyguy


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2009)

Downgraded to a Cat 4 now thank god, no guarantee it wont increase again though. Also looks like its curving around Gladstone woo, but once again never know for sure, just have to wait and see.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 8, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Well, if since 1968 there's only been two cyclones that far south.... And none since 1988... One would suggest in the past 21 years this comment has not yet come true....


 I get what your saying slim and your right, that really we have no idea whats REALLY going to happen. Im not a scientist of weather, thus I tend to lean towards them for whats going to happen in the future weather wise....apart from a scan of the horizon I cant do much better then that.
Regarding all the evidence of the last 21 years plus...I thought the global warming scientists said it may start now or in the near future...which would mean looking at past data will reveal no answer for us :?.


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 8, 2009)

We have family in Bundy and in Hervey Bay, i wish them all the best, but mother nature is certainly facinating, thanks dan for the updates.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> We have family in Bundy and in Hervey Bay, i wish them all the best, but mother nature is certainly facinating, thanks dan for the updates.



No worries
Yea good luck to your family, lets hope its nothing over cat 3 when it hits land.

Wind is starting to pick up here already, gust's in the mid 40's, had a bit of rain too, suppose to be increasing as the night goes on and worse tomorrow. Forecast for here is for rain, strong and gusty winds.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2009)

Getting 46k gusts in Gladstone atm, has been dead quiet only picked up a few hours ago.


----------



## Trigger82 (Mar 8, 2009)

> How long do you think us QLDers down further have been WISHING FOR RAIN?mmmmmm try years ..as said before yes understand that the brunt can and does cause damage but the rain that could come from Hamish will be a much needed want and so alot of us do hope we get it ....you chose to live in a well known cyclone area yet ,alot of you get on the huff n puff if a cyclone forms ...I dont wish you any harm in no way but reality check FNQ is a great place to cop good cyclones always has been not just something new ..you do your best to be prepared and wait it out ...if you dont want to be in an area of cyclone habitat then I suggest you move ... sometimes you just gotta cop some bad to get a lot of good .


 

Well how about you you deal with your little drama of not enough rain, if you cant do that move to somewhere where it does rain more, your statment is a two way street.


----------



## euphorion (Mar 8, 2009)

Trigger82 said:


> Well how about you you deal with your little drama of not enough rain, if you cant do that move to somewhere where it does rain more, your statment is a two way street.


 
i think perhaps the whole THERES A BIG BLOOMIN CITY FULL OF PEOPLE DOWN HERE. and plenty of farmland that hasnt seen decent rains for a while are what they're referring to...

if it's gonna storm then let it storm, there's little we can do about it so stop getting your knickers in a twist eh? lets just appreciate what mother nature can do for us and accept the fact that we cant do much to stop her so we may as well grin and bear it 

i for one love storms, i lucky to live in peaceful brisbane that rarely sees destructive weather, but i sure do love a good thunderstorm!


----------



## squishi (Mar 8, 2009)

ever since i was 14 and watched that movie on cyclone tracy i have been shi scared of them i have even already called my boss and said if it is bad i am no going to work which he didn;t appreciat very much


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> i think perhaps the whole THERES A BIG BLOOMIN CITY FULL OF PEOPLE DOWN HERE. and plenty of farmland that hasnt seen decent rains for a while are what they're referring to...
> 
> if it's gonna storm then let it storm, there's little we can do about it so stop getting your knickers in a twist eh? lets just appreciate what mother nature can do for us and accept the fact that we cant do much to stop her so we may as well grin and bear it
> 
> i for one love storms, i lucky to live in peaceful brisbane that rarely sees destructive weather, but i sure do love a good thunderstorm!


 
I think everyone here appreciates mother nature and what she can do, noone is saying they dont.

I LOVE storms aswell, I was even hoping the cyclone would hit us if it was only a cat 2 or 3, but its a bit different story when you could possibly be in the path of potentionally one of the most destructive cyclones we have seen in a long time.. 

THERE IS BIG BLOOMIN CITIES FULL OF PEOPLE UP HERE TOO.  No side of the story is right or wrong, get over it.


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 8, 2009)

squishi said:


> ever since i was 14 and watched that movie on cyclone tracy i have been shi scared of them i have even already called my boss and said if it is bad i am no going to work which he didn;t appreciat very much


 
Lot of places will be shut if it rolls thru here... We will be if it comes close...


----------



## TRIMACO (Mar 8, 2009)

It is heading out to sea a touch so it doesn't look as bad as it did at lunch time, Bundy is in a bad spot now.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 8, 2009)

It really is an amazing storm, the way it has rolled along the coast staying just out of punching distance of the mainland (let's hope it stays that way while it is above cat 3), There is still a good chance that it will run itself out and become a rain depression in the south east...


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 8, 2009)

cyclone watch ATM ends about 50km north of here. Its getting close and, if it arrives, will be the third cyclone I've experienced.
If it passes over here or south of here and goes deep enough inland, then the Murray-Darling may get a big drink.


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 8, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> A mates father lives at Pt H'Brook and we had a laugh on the phone this afternoon. Dumped a bit of rain early and a bit blowy, but he reckons that this one has little sting in it and it'll blow off.
> He reckons it's a bit of a dramatic **** by the media and the touros?!


Hate to quote my mate, but he was dead right. It'll be a depression by tomorrow night, leaving all the doomers p1ssing in the wind 
Weird that people almost wish a disaster upon themselves...


----------



## slim6y (Mar 8, 2009)

slight change of direction in the last update...

Imagine this...

Instead of it hitting the coast south of Yeppoon or Hervey Bay... it turns east and heads back to re-fuel so to speak and then returns with full fury.

I've learnt over the years about the Met Service from many countries... One thing they'll always do is exaggerate the situation. If they under exaggerate then 'heads' will roll.

One year when I was living in the South Island they forecasted a mild snow storm... unfortunately the snow was so heavy in August that farmers lost millions of stock heads. It was such an amazing storm of huge proportions that most of Canterbury in the South Island couldn't operate for weeks!

People questions the met service then big time... From there on in, even if it was a little flurry - they'd broadcast huge storms - just in case!

I assume it's the same with Cyclones.. always report it one category higher than it is and make poeple really prepare 'just in case' - because cyclones have this tendency to be slightly chaotic in their approach to land.

With this reporting if they said it's a Cat 3 cyclone, most people wouldn't care... Allow them to believe winds of up to 300km/hr are floating around the inside, action occurs. when it hits, no one is hurt, no one is killed, everyone is well prepared. Do heads roll at the BOM? Nope!

Do people say, thank god we prepared for the worst, but the worst never came? Yep!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 8, 2009)

heads wouldn't roll if they did there job. there's no need to make out its bigger than what it is. if people die its not because they didn't predict it bigger than it is.


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Mar 8, 2009)

slim6y said:


> slight change of direction in the last update...
> 
> Imagine this...
> 
> ...



They do that with Hail storms in Sydney now, anytime there is a chance of a storm there is also a warning for Damaging Hail stones. I think it goes back to the Huge Hail storm that hit Sydney and from memory they didn't even predict hail.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Feeling the effects still, way down here.
Had wind gust's just over 60km/h already, I know its nothing really but way above average.

If BoM's map is right, looks like it will move away and then curve back in heading SW nailing from Fraser Is. south. Will post the map for any one interested.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry can't be bothered uploading it to photobucket.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2009)

My family are on the Sunshine Coast and they are hoping it weakens before getting down that far. I kinda want to see it do something completely unexpected, like 360 and head north again.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

akarsha said:


> My family are on the Sunshine Coast and they are hoping it weakens before getting down that far. I kinda want to see it do something completely unexpected, like 360 and head north again.



No! Hamish is ours!:lol: As long as he is nothing too destructive, which I don't think it will be going by the forecast.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2009)

Lol... Can't you see I miss him! Don't be so selfish!


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 9, 2009)

Who thinks up the names for cyclones ??


----------



## Manaconda (Mar 9, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Who thinks up the names for cyclones ??



lmao, I was thinking the same thing a few pages ago


----------



## slim6y (Mar 9, 2009)

Dan if you post the link of the actual 'gif' it will update automatically on here as well:

Using firefox - right click and copy image location. Click on the Insert Image icon on your message box here, past in that link and it will continually update as the site updates.






They use the same number and gif so that this can be done - you needn't continually copy and save the image.

Whitey - I agree - they should state hard cold facts - but... When those hard cold facts are bred by a chaotic system, those hard cold facts become cloudy in judgement - so doing their job properly now entails exaggerating the facts to a 'just in case' scenario. There's a safety net involved now. And it's probably a little bit wise to do so 

Though I did once read a book called "The boy who cried wolf..."


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Aaah cool thanks for that Slim6y!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Who thinks up the names for cyclones ??


 
Not exactly sure what list they use but I do know that they go alphabetically and alternate between male and female names. When a significant cyclone rolls through, they never reuse it's name.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2009)

akarsha said:


> Not exactly sure what list they use but I do know that they go alphabetically and alternate between male and female names. When a significant cyclone rolls through, they never reuse it's name.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_cyclone_naming the next on is Heidi

Its all dark and windy here and not feeling right. I'll go and have a boo-peep at the sea on the way to work. The TV is saying that it will land at Hervy bay but the latest ABC is saying it won't hit land
*http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/03/09/2510611.htm?section=justin*


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 9, 2009)

winds have really picked up here now ....we will know by this evening and tommorrow morning .


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 9, 2009)

I hope it comes futher down the coast line... we are getting storm clouds here and the wind has picked up a bit..


----------



## euphorion (Mar 9, 2009)

really? in manly already!? woooooo i hope we get a bit of the blow down here! come on over storm


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 9, 2009)

we have showers forcasted for this afternoon....
tommorow hopfully a storm.


----------



## euphorion (Mar 9, 2009)

i'll dig out my rain jacket. actually... better make sure my animals are undercover for the day, darn chickens


----------



## Trigger82 (Mar 9, 2009)

Im currently in Gladstone and with the rain we have seen since Friday is nothing worth talking about. So far in that department it has been a big let down.


----------



## euphorion (Mar 9, 2009)

woooooh the breeze has picked up, really starting to blow. 100% cloud cover, birds are quiet. putting the chooks away in their run. animals coming inside soon [email protected] wooooh


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Getting really windy up here on the Sunshine Coast
About to get hit by a good bit of rain, they're predicting heavy falls for us!
Im not looking at the forecast map any more, it changes so often and its hardly accurate lol. I'm hoping for it to pass over us as a Cat 2, and turning into a low and filling all the dams

http://radar.strikeone.net.au/?fuse...81&numberofImages=15&dateStart=0&dateFinish=0


----------



## Trigger82 (Mar 9, 2009)

Even though Hamish has been downgraded from a 5 for those who cant imagine or have forgotten what destruction can be done have a look at this link of a few pics of cyclone Tracy which was a Cat 5 and hit Darwin christmas day

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclone_Tracy

80% of houses where completly destroyed and nothing remained undamaged.

Have a look a the steel phone pole and house girders if you never knew the power of wind.



This is something to think about for those that wish cyclones to happen, if you want the rain you take what comes with it to.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Trigger82 said:


> Even though Hamish has been downgraded from a 5 for those who cant imagine or have forgotten what destruction can be done have a look at this link of a few pics of cyclone Tracy which was a Cat 5 and hit Darwin christmas day
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclone_Tracy
> 
> ...



Wow, that's amazing aye, can't beat mother nature! Glad he's no longer a cat 5, it wont increase now as it's in the cooler waters.
Just went out to the coast
It's looking good! Bloody windy, at high tide water has washed sand up through the car park and a bit down onto the road, the stairs down to the beach are now a wheel chair ramp!
Will upload some pics shortly.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 9, 2009)

got heavy wind and mild rain here in 8 mile plains (where i work) 

getting darker.


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 9, 2009)

Good that people were prepared for the worst, but there was never anything in that. Even from the outset, it did exactly the opposite of what a threatening cyclone would do. Despite the media screaming that it was a mimic of the cyclone that caused the 74 floods in Brisbane....

I think only surfers and fishos truly understand coastal weather. And understand the 8ft+ mush we'll be stuck with tomorrow...


----------



## miley_take (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are some pics I just took, as the cyclone's passing by us...noticed outside was very pink and grabbed these shots. No editing what so ever, this is what my camera captured.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2009)

you can now see some of it on the radar. The radar is obviously unable to penetrate the cyclone at it current possible. http://mirror.bom.gov.au/products/IDR231.loop.shtml#skip or http://mirror.bom.gov.au/products/IDR081.loop.shtml#skip or http://mirror.bom.gov.au/products/IDR231.loop.shtml#skip


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 9, 2009)

Good Luck to all the people whose area's get hit.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 9, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Good Luck to all the people whose area's get hit.


 
Well by the look of things so far it should miss most areas


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Well by the look of things so far it should miss most areas



:cry:


----------



## Earthling (Mar 9, 2009)

Dont count your chickens before they hatched......one thing about cyclones, they are VERY unpredictable.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/03/09/2511437.htm?section=justin


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2009)

Bom says it will turn around and head back up north.... although I've checked it twice over the course of the night and both times the direction in which it turned changed. Makes me wonder whether it will turn at all.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 10, 2009)

its now right at the tip of Faser now and the weather here is foreboding, dark with the occasional wind gust. Much too close.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2009)

Where on the Sunshine Coast are you Fuscus? My parents are in Mooloolah and my brother and his partner and kids are in Caloundra....


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 10, 2009)

akarsha said:


> Where on the Sunshine Coast are you Fuscus? My parents are in Mooloolah and my brother and his partner and kids are in Caloundra....


Maroochydore, right on the Maroochy river which will have a king tide around 8 this morning


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ahhh, I used to live right near chambers island. I'll give them all a call later, see how they are doing... I lived there for 6 years and never saw one come close, they get all the fun!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Sure is bloody windy here.
Im at uni atm in Maroochydore, he's blowing alright! Stuff studying, im going to the beach!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 10, 2009)

pics of Maroochy river this morning outside my place . This is just a king-tide, I don't think the blow affected the water level. BOY am I glad it missed.


----------

